# Vegan/Vegetarian Thread



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 28, 2020)

I think this would be a good idea.  I also said a breakfast thread would be a great idea and what do you know, 15 months later we now have a breakfast thread.





__





						Breakfast Section?
					

This thread has gotten much more action than 50% of the sections on here. I proved my point.




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 28, 2020)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/fruit-nuts-vegetables.105/ 

wont this work for the vegetarian ?


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 28, 2020)

__





						Veggies
					






					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




or this ?


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 28, 2020)

I’ll be posting more in the veggie forum when they finally come out with meat based veggies lol. Kidding aside I like grillling veggies.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 28, 2020)

I like the smoking MEAT forum.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## flatbroke (Jan 28, 2020)

LOL


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Jabiru (Jan 28, 2020)

An even better idea would be to go to a Vegan Forum and ask them to make a BBQ forum for you


----------



## S-met (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## xray (Jan 29, 2020)

Well I certainly love my veggies and all food in general....but I’m hoping this meatless revolution causes the price for beef to drop.

I’m curious if it will cause a demand for beef to drop, especially since everyone says it tastes good. 

Here’s hoping.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 29, 2020)

xray said:


> Well I certainly love my veggies and all food in general....but I’m hoping this meatless revolution causes the price for beef to drop.
> 
> I’m curious if it will cause a demand for beef to drop, especially since everyone says it tastes good.
> 
> Here’s hoping.


That would certainly be nice. . .


----------



## clifish (Jan 29, 2020)

What is funny, is if you look at the breakout of the real whopper and the impossible one they both are pretty bad for you.  Might be a little less cholesterol but the rest of it sucks.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 29, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> An even better idea would be to go to a Vegan Forum and ask them to make a BBQ forum for you.


By Liberal Logic that would be Hate Speech and subject you to vile name calling, threats and/or actual acts of violence, being doxed/cancelled and immediate Banning from the website.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 29, 2020)

What's really hilarious about the new meatless burgers is....
If you read the reports/research that shows the new meatless burgers to be only a few ingredients off from many wet styles of dogfood.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 29, 2020)

I know the Meme's are all in good fun but truth be told there are places that veggie dishes can be placed. We didn't have a SV or a Breakfast so those made sense.


----------



## S-met (Jan 29, 2020)

bmudd14474 said:


> I know the Meme's are all in good fun but truth be told there are places that veggie dishes can be placed. We didn't have a SV or a Breakfast so those made sense.


To be fair, this is a Smoking Meat Form. However, I suspect not specifying "meat" would bring confusion for all of the other "smokers" connotations out there like tobacco, pipe, pot or worse.

I do grill and smoke non-meat items. Grilled veggies and fruit and smoked Baba Ghanoush with garden fresh eggplant in the summer ae common s-met family staples.

I think what is being suggesting isn't an anti-meat argument; rather, an offering of non-meat items. For health reasons, many of us need to reduce fat in our diets and an occasional vegetarian meal is a good option.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 29, 2020)

S-met said:


> To be fair, this is a Smoking Meat Form. However, I suspect not specifying "meat" would bring confusion for all of the other "smokers" connotations out there like tobacco, pipe, pot or worse.
> 
> I do grill and smoke non-meat items. Grilled veggies and fruit and smoked Baba Ghanoush with garden fresh eggplant in the summer ae common s-met family staples.
> 
> I think what is being suggesting isn't an anti-meat argument; rather, an offering of non-meat items. For health reasons, many of us need to reduce fat in our diets and an occasional vegetarian meal is a good option.



And that type of meal can be placed in the veggie section.


----------



## S-met (Jan 29, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> And that type of meal can be placed in the veggie section.


Valid point


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 21, 2021)

I don't think we would have the volume of posting to warrant a separate Veg Forum but. I get that some folks like to mix it up for variety. I'm a Carnivore, give me a 1 1/2" 24 oz Beef Rib Steak, med/rare, and I'm set. But, my favorite Chinese Dish is Mapo Tofu. A little meat for flavor but loaded with Tofu in a spicy sauce. I'll load a Cheese steak hoagie with as much if not more, Peppers, Onions and Mushrooms than Chipped Steak. Works out as my Wife likes just Steak and the Chopped Onions and load it up!...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 21, 2021)

Well I don’t think it would get much traction on here, since it is Smokingmeatforums.com, but we eat vegetarian most days. So I would be interested in that.
Al


----------



## zwiller (Oct 21, 2021)

I think most of would agree that adding more veggies to our diet is a good thing but admit I have no desire to learn or debate exactly what the terms vegetarian or vegan REALLY mean.  IE I once used a few left over smoked beef rib bones in 2 cans of undrained green beans and it was INSANELY good but no idea whether this would be considered acceptable for either.  My guess is neither.


----------

